# Doogie Retirement Herf prt 1



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of the guys i work with, herfin last night. My offical date is 7/30 and my main man Dozer has to work. Part 2 will be on Wed.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats Doog. Much deserved.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

WTG! -- Congratulations.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats bro!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucky bastige, I'll be working till I die....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sucks I gotta work. Guess it's ok though I see too much of you as it is.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats brother now all you need to do is find a job:helloooo:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

How can you retire? You don't look old enough to be retired!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement. That place looks like one helluva party joint


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

baboruger said:


> How can you retire? You don't look old enough to be retired!


That the beauty of our job. All you have to do is 25 years and you can go. No age limit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations on retirement


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

baboruger said:


> How can you retire? You don't look old enough to be retired!


Thats why they call me DOOGIE


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations! And great pics.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Looked Like Alot Of Fun


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

congratulations looks like a great herf!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats on the Retirement Jim!!! Do you have any big plans?


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Congrats Doogie!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Congrats on the Retirement Jim!!! Do you have any big plans?


nope, Ms doogie told me to take the summer off. just working on my golf game right now :biggrin::whoohoo:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jimbo-you young dog

Golf and stogies sounds Sweet


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW congrats ,enjoy life...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats ... can't wait for part 2.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats Jim...now that you have some free time, common up and check out Habana Premium Cigar Shop.

It's OK if you bring DOZER with you...lol


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smokem said:


> Congrats Jim...now that you have some free time, common up and check out Habana Premium Cigar Shop.
> 
> It's OK if you bring DOZER with you...lol


hopefully i'll get there soon. with or without the big guy


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats brother!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations Jim, You deserve it!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

way ta go! things like this give me hope that someday it might happen to me too...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> hopefully i'll get there soon. with or without the big guy


Cool! shoot me a PM when you head up this way.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats Jim, enjoy your free time!! :redface:


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Grats on the retirement! Only 5 more years for me!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats brother , I am sure the inmates are happy as you


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

jam said:


> Congrats brother , I am sure the inmates are happy as you


LMAO

who are those cuties in the first pic!?  wish I could make it to part 2, that was fun! Congrats sweetheart


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Dude....CONGRATS.......AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Major SWEET - Congrats!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats Jim, enjoy the summer. A few of us were there last night and missed you all........


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

charlie i should be there tonight


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

baboruger said:


> How can you retire? You don't look old enough to be retired!





doogie466 said:


> Thats why they call me DOOGIE


Sounds pretty sweet to me! Congrats Jim. Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

congrats & enjoy your freedom !!!.


----------

